# Unopened Prohibition Bourbon Bottle w/ Box



## stokers (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a Four Roses Pint bottle that is unopened and was sold during the prohibition time.  Bottle stamp show made in Spring 1917 and bottled Spring 1930.  The bottle has a prescription sticker on it dated 3/11/30.  My Great Great Grandfather was a docter and apparently prescribed his sister (my great great aunt) to have a glass before meals.  Just curious if this would have any real value or are these more common than one would think. Also, is there a chance the bourbon is still good to drink.  I will say the bottle has always been kept in the cellar.  Thanks, any info would be great.  Bob Stokes


----------



## stokers (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is another picture


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 3, 2010)

A prohibition whiskey bottle was brought into the pawn shop on Pawn Stars on last nights show and they paid the man who brought it in $200. I'd  definately say that your bottle and box has some good value.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 3, 2010)

100 proof , it should cure what ails you.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Aug 4, 2010)

I do NOT recommend drinking it...but it is awesome


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have literally had cases of both pre-prohibition and 1920s era whiskies and all were consumed with gusto. As long as they were stored in a darkened location and the corks haven't dried out the contents remain OK. They will not "age" in the bottle, so the bourbon is either poor quality or properly aged in a barrel. The last bottle we consumed was bottled in 1894, and the earliest 1875.


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree with Dan , there is some value there.  Box, label, contents, prescriptipn label and dated...it's a nice little package.  There are some whiskey collectors that would buy that.


----------

